# Outdoors > Fishing >  Couple of sessions surf casting this weekend

## Chris

Pic's aren't too flash guys.
Fish aren't huge either 


Friday nights effort 

Saturday night
The smaller 2 fish where 30 & 33cm ,the smaller had a problem with it gut & was very skinny.
Couple of small Kahawai & 1 other snapper given away so not a bad weekend

----------


## Wildman

I hope you know how lucky you are living with such bountiful kai moana right on hand Chris.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

OH I sure appreciate having it close ,living in the BOP has advantages .
Taken a while to learn how to harvest it though & still learning.

----------


## Shootm

A couple of good feeds there, top man

----------


## veitnamcam

Very nice :Cool:  You guys can get em all year round up there right? Been a good snapper season here in Nelson but pretty much tapered off now

----------


## Chris

Spot I got these has been producing fish like this since mid-winter,not big numbers but nice fish.
Top end of this lot was 4 1/2 lb .

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Chris

----------


## killwell

awesome result mate :Cool:

----------


## Chris

Not a bad effort Sat; morning either.
otXB.jpg

----------


## Chris

Have a day leave so shot out for a couple hours early this morning  .Again

----------


## veitnamcam

Very nice,Great resource you have there :Thumbsup:

----------


## killwell

sweet mate, i you dont mind me asking which beach is firing for you/
regards gizzy-mike

----------


## savagehunter

Very nice Fish there Chris. Sure don't see any of those off the Mid-Canterbury beaches bro, count yourself lucky.

----------


## Chris

> sweet mate, i you dont mind me asking which beach is firing for you/
> regards gizzy-mike


These are off Waihi Beach but Whiritoa is starting to fire up now as well .

----------


## killwell

great stuff, never fished either of those areas before. one day maybe..  prime looking table fish there mate, real fat looking buggers
our local beachs are not fishing well at all at the moment for landbased afew k.y about but no gurnad or snapper for some reason which is unusal for this time of year
generally this is the prime time to be targeting nurds and snaps here perhaps its the constant easterly systems with southery swells which is affecting the surfcasting??
however an hrs drive south for us to the mahia region almost always produces the goods

anyways once again well done on your fantastic catchs bro :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

Seems a bit strange Gizzy ,but I be more inclined to point finger at light levels than marine conditions.All my fishing is at night & not get bugger all until properly dark.While still light nothing happening both evening & mornings .I still prefer 2 hours each side of H/T but slack of low is working great too.Need good lights etc when stumbling round in the dark.

----------


## killwell

yep night fishing is by far the best whereeva you are fishn. i only ever fish at evening night time, unless im specifly  targeting k.y for the smoker. i like to make my time on the beach as productive as i possibly can fish two rods hardout with 10 minute bait changes normal practice, usually stay busy between fish by tying baits up, waiting for the hotbite time. and if a particular spot isnt fishng well i will not hesitate to rod hop down the beach moving rod over rod at about 50 meter intervals till i find a productive gutter hole or channel.

over here in gisborne the marine conditions such as sou easterly winds  and low water temps are most definatly the root of the problem the fish just arent here yet! in any sort of decent numbers and not from lack of trying or experiance :Wink:  most of the more experinced guys i know in my area are struggling locally too!

might have to head back over to B.O.P for a poach one of these nights specificly matata,thornton, opotiki, snells, torere, hawaii,maraenui,omio of wich all would have to be my fav spots over b.o.p

----------


## Chris

The bottom pick where caught on slack of low tide Friday ,most of these fish where caught same tide or hour each side.
Just wish I'd landed that bugga that busted my sand spike .I run 2 rods as well ,makes life interesting when you get a double hook up.

----------


## killwell

yea two rods can get a mans sweat running alright, esp when ya gotta choose which rods got the better fish on aye man haha

----------


## Chris

Then it turns out you made the wrong choice , the other rods laying on the sand.

----------


## killwell

> Then it turns out you made the wrong choice , the other rods laying on the sand.


blasphamy.. kilwell slx's never touch the sand! at $600 a peice :Wink:

----------


## Chris

My 16' Power sticks do regularly .

----------


## upnorth uplander

this was caught off 90 mile beach, 12.03kg



will more than likely take out the snapper bonanza 1st prize

----------


## Chris

That's an awesome fish ,bet it gave ya a good scrap too .

----------


## upnorth uplander

not me who got that fish, but was caught surfcasting

----------


## killwell

big fish big money :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

This mornings result ,worth being there when fish like these are coming on to the beach
2.5 lb - 5.25 lbs  and 3 snaps & 2 kahawai yesterday morning ,haven't had a bad weekend really.

----------


## Chris

4 Snapper this morning ,home by 5.30am ,nice panies 3-4 lbs

----------


## Dundee

Nice one Chris :Thumbsup: So did you get any venison as well?Bloody river here still dirty might have a look tonight :Oh Noes:

----------


## Chris

Was loading up a chilly bag of fillets for my Niece & Partner to take back to Auck;s this arvo & found a nice piece of venison hiding in the freezer.The idea of dripping wet bush ,slippery tracks & flooded rivers didn't turn me on much ,hopefully next weekend .

----------


## Chris

Still the odd snapper around ,this mornings effort with the surf rods .
Pretty happy 5.09 lb & 2.40 lb ,Kahawai bout 2 lb

----------


## killwell

shot bro

----------


## Dundee

Nice

----------


## Chris

This mornings result (excuse the lawn clippings ) 

Don't know how much weight in this lot but a real mission getting back to the wagon.
Was 1/2 a sack full .

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice one Chris :Thumbsup:  A lot of people poo hoo the boof head/monk fish/ stargazer but I rate them as a eating fish,nice texture and color but you have to get em on ice quick  :Wink:

----------


## Scribe

> This mornings result (excuse the lawn clippings ) 
> 
> Don't know how much weight in this lot but a real mission getting back to the wagon.
> Was 1/2 a sack full .


I was going to reply to your earlier post saying that the trevally were biting further north from where you are but I see from this pic you already know they are. Make the most of them they vanish about mid june where I fish.

I was up there a fortnight ago and as fast as the bait hit the water it was taken by a trev. I caught as many as I wanted Some of them were around 6 pound and I was just packing up to leave when another fisherman stopped to look at the catch. He hadnt much luck so far during the day so I persuaded him to cast a bait out in the same place where I had done so well. The girls were all praying he would catch a fish but he didnt. I caught another six trevs out of the spot for him to take home.

I will show you the place if you are interested Chris. I have a lot of good fishing spots including the rock right in front of my place. But nothing beats this place for exciting fishing. With the current behind them to assist their break for the open sea those trevs can put up a good fight. 10.5 pound is the heaviest so far out of this hole but eight pound is common enough. I smoked them and they were in such good condition these fish that the oil just poured out of them during the process. Not many fish beat trevally for smoking.

----------


## Chris

They're very white flesh & personally I don't like to waste any fish .Pay big bucks for Monk fish in Europe. 
Surf casting not really an option to take ice /chilly bin so I iki the fish quick & into a plastic clean sack inside 
another sack.Keeps them moist & get them on ice soon as get them home.If you're gonna eat it you need to keep it good.

----------

